# WildFlower Meadows apiary



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I've ordered and received a queen from WildFlower Meadows apiary and am more than happy with the service and condition of queen that arrived this morning. Next day air shipping to my front porch, with email updates and tracking. And the queen looks GREAT! large and active, marked too. I'm going out now to introduce her to a single story 8 frame deep hive of bees.

http://wildflowermeadows.com/


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I purchased 10 queens from them last week. Aside from the confusion of the type of queen cages they would be in, the order went very smoothly and they respond to emails in a timely manner. I'm looking forward to seeing how well they do in southeastern Virginia and how they like our winters. Prior California queen colonies did not forage at the 45 degree temps like the local mutts will.

I was just very happy to find a queen supplier this late in the season.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

..


----------



## Myron Denny (Sep 27, 2009)

RayMarler said:


> I've ordered and received a queen from WildFlower Meadows apiary and am more than happy with the service and condition of queen that arrived this morning. Next day air shipping to my front porch, with email updates and tracking. And the queen looks GREAT! large and active, marked too. I'm going out now to introduce her to a single story 8 frame deep hive of bees.
> 
> http://wildflowermeadows.com/


I have tried to contact wildflowermeadows three times now with no response. If you have their email address or telephone number will you please share it with me? [email protected]


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Myron Denny said:


> I have tried to contact wildflowermeadows three times now with no response. If you have their email address or telephone number will you please share it with me? [email protected]


I just emailed them on Sunday regarding my order that shipped today, and heard back from them on Memorial Day Monday. This is the email I have from that correspondence. [email protected]

They also have a "contact us" page online where you click on the little bee icon to submit a message. https://wildflowermeadows.com/contact-us/


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Myron Denny said:


> I have tried to contact wildflowermeadows three times now with no response. If you have their email address or telephone number will you please share it with me? [email protected]


Wildflower Meadows, Inc.
1035 East Vista Way
Box 163
Vista, California 92084

760-440-5BEE (5233)

[email protected]


----------

